
Show HN: Servitor.io – Server and website monitoring made easy - WildGreenLeave
https://servitor.io
======
WildGreenLeave
Hi everyone!

I know I've posted my sideproject/SaaS already but I think it is time to try
again. It's been 4 months already and a new front-end design and panel design
have been introduced. Also I've had a lot of feedback regarding the existing
features, but also for new features. And (obviously, since I'm posting it here
again) I'm looking for more people that want to give their feedback.

I'll quote my post from the first topic below since that covers most of the
much needed 'know how'.

Also I had some comments about the pricing, I know it may be a bit low for
most people (even companies?). However I'm not trying to rip people off but
just to provide a hopefully useful service. If I'm able to play it even with
regards to the money I'm happy since it is being used by myself too. :)

======

Hi everyone! Creator/developer of Servitor.io here, if you’ve got any
feedback, comments or questions please ask them. I’m happy to read and answer
everything, especially since this is my first SaaS side-project I’m trying to
launch and I have much to learn. :)

Servitor was developed mostly to scratch my own itch that there wasn’t a good,
reasonably priced and easy product that allowed me to monitor a few of my
other side project servers and websites. Although I’m using it myself for a
few months now it is still in early stages, so bugs and issues may be there.
There are also many improvements on the roadmap, the most important features
are: better graphs/Ajax loading, live statistics and more monitors. (Feel free
to get in touch if you know an extra feature)

If anyone is interested in the technology stack, it is just plain old Mysql
5.7, PHP7.1 and Laravel 5.5. Instead of blindly using new technologies and
running into issues, I decided to use the old-trusted stack and actually try
to ship something for once. So far I’m on track I think.

Finally, I’m not a native English speaker, so my apologies for all (stupid)
grammar and spelling mistakes. I’m hoping everyone is able to understand me
without too much trouble.

[0] [https://servitor.io/auth/demo](https://servitor.io/auth/demo)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16520161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16520161)

